# Shopping with Poppy



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

A new Pet's at home has opened up near me and they've got a special 10% discount all weekend. So I decided to take Poppy shopping, and buy her a present after she was so brave after her spaying. We got some balls, treats and another new coat  . as you can see from the pictures, she does look sweet


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

VERY, VERY sweet... she looks quite small - what mix is she Simon??


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Hi, she's an American Cocker and Toy Poodle cross. She is quite small, my friends got a cockerpoo who's about 4 months older and she's actually about the same size, and weighs a bit less than Poppy. I did think she would be a bit bigger, but she may have a bit more filling out to do i think.

Simon and Poppy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought so.. Americans often seem to have a smaller muzzle and shorter
ears which I really like...good to know for the next one


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Year I noticed that with the muzzle as well, I prefer it shorter as well

Simon and Poppy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Stuck in today after Betty's spay. How did you get Poppy to stop jumping up..
it's impossible ..I don't think Betty realises she has just had an op


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Snap, I think I'm fighting a loosing battle trying to get her to stop jumping up. If any human had an op, and a scar like Poppy's (we didn't have the key hole spaying) we wouldn't want to move. At least giving her pain relief is easy. as soon as she see's the bottle she sits down in front of me waiting for it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

We have tablets but only 1/4 of a tablet twice a day. She only has to take them
for the next two days...she only had two small puncture wounds - her recovery
has been amazing, apart from walking a bit gingerly down the stairs you would never know.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah listen to you two...concerned Daddies, bless 



Salfordnurse said:


> So I decided to take Poppy shopping, and buy her a present after she was so brave after her spaying. We got some balls, treats and another new coat  . as you can see from the pictures, she does look sweet


Like the coat Simon, she looks very cute in it. 



colpa110 said:


> I thought so.. Americans often seem to have a smaller muzzle and shorter
> ears which I really like...good to know for the next one


I like the shorter muzzle too and the small size of the American cross but I went with a Miniature poodle dad which makes Obi 14" which was the perfect size for me. Colin, beware the coat of the American cross...lots of it!  Very super soft though....


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww! we're thinking about getting Vincent that coat! looks so nice and warm


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Cute pictures. Coat looks adorable on Betty.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Hi, if your referring to the picture in the post, thats my Poppy in the coat. but thank you, I always think she looks like she's saying i'm beautiful and I know it 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Daddies and their girls


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Bless Poppy she looks lovely, and very tiny! How much does she weigh? She looks very proud in her new coat!!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

She is small (goes well with my amazing stature of 5 foot 4  ) last weigh was about 1.1 stone, or 7kg

Simon and Poppy


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh bless her, thats a nice size. My Betty is 19 months old and only got to 5.2kg (and i'm 5ft 10in so not so short!!!).


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving Poppy's new coat .. Simon you spoil your girl ... or is this another way of attracting the ladies ha ha ha .. the coat will work .. get out walking Simon .. let Poppy do her cute look in her coat 

I am loving my little American mixes on here .. lovely little poos


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Your Poppy is gorgeous! I love her colouring. She doesn't look very curly but it's difficult to tell with her new coat on. Really attractive dog!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Loving Poppy's new coat .. Simon you spoil your girl ... or is this another way of attracting the ladies ha ha ha .. the coat will work .. get out walking Simon .. let Poppy do her cute look in her coat
> 
> I am loving my little American mixes on here .. lovely little poos


Use Poppy in such an obvious way?...Never..well almost never 
It seems that Poppy sizes the girls up I meet. The one we met on Friday Poppy didn't seem to like that much. She must not have approved of her



JR1 said:


> Your Poppy is gorgeous! I love her colouring. She doesn't look very curly but it's difficult to tell with her new coat on. Really attractive dog!


Hi thanks for the comment. her coats not that curly at the moment , tends to get more curly as it gets longer



fallon said:


> Posh poppy wow looking hot! Xxxx


Shhhh she will get a big head, she already strikes a pose as if to say look at me I'm beautiful


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Simon .. don't worry Poppy will find you Mrs Right soon enough lol ... in the meantime enjoy the best girl in the world .. Pretty Poppy ...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

When you invite your dates home, do you play them " Love me, love my dog?"


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I was Thinking more along the lines of Donny Osmond and Puppy Love.


----------

